# Sticky  New Forum Sections For Two Channel Audio Installs and Finished Photos



## Todd Anderson

Hi Everyone,

The mod team has decided to create two new Two Channel Audio sections... so I wanted to bring you up to speed on what and where they are!

The new sections are under the new category "Two Channel Audio | Installation" that can be found in the Forums drop-down menu.


Here you will find: Two Channel Design and Installation and Two Channel System Photos (Finished Rooms Only). We've moved (and closed) the long-standing Sticky: Two Channel Picture Gallery  to the Two Channel System Photos (Finished Rooms Only) thread.

If you've posted pictures to the Sticky in the past, head on over to the new forum section and create dedicated threads about your Two Channel Systems (feel free to re-post pictures)!

:T


----------

